# [solved] enlightenment e16 & "autostart" Programme

## bytenirvana

Hallo,

sry für den blöden Titel, mir fällt aber nicht ein wie ich es anders beschreiben könnte.

ich möchte gern ein paar programme bei jedem start von enlightenment mitstarten (conky, eterm etc.).

hatte schonmal versucht die programme in der .xinitrc einzutragen (mit & am Ende und exec für den wm), das startet zwar die programme, sie verschwinden aber wieder wenn enlightenment richtig loslegt.

wie kann ich also programme "richtig" automatisch starten?

///// EDIT

.xinitrc klappt nicht

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-379657-highlight-.html

///// EDIT

eigene startdatei angeben

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3482813.html#3482813Last edited by bytenirvana on Sat Aug 05, 2006 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bytenirvana

tja nicht solved, weil die verschiedenen methoden bis dato nicht funktionieren

----------

## musv

Das ist eigentlich relativ einfach, hatte mir aber annodazumal auch ein paar Probleme bereitet.

Du startest erstmal das Programm ganz normal, dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Rand Deines Programms. Da sollte dann sowas wie der Fenstereigenschaftendialog kommen. Und da hast irgendwo die Zeile "Remember".

Und bei "Remember" gibt's wiederum den Punkt "Programm automatisch mit Enlightenment starten" (oder so ähnlich). Und das klickst du an.

1. Erweiterung:

Falls Dein zu startendes Lieblingsprogramm keinen Rand hat, wie z.B. die gdesklets, dann drückst du einfach ALT und klickst mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Programm.

2. Erweiterung:

Weil wir grad bei den gdesklets waren. Da wird dann in den eigentlichen Autostart als Programmname "GDESKLET-DAEMON" eingetragen. Und das funktioniert logischerweise nicht. Das mußt du dann durch "gdesklets start" ersetzen.

3. Erweiterung:

Um 2. korrigieren zu können, mußt du natürlich erstmal wissen, wo das Zeug steht. Und die ganzen Einträge findest du in:

~/.e16/e_xxx_snapshot-0.0 (keine Garantie für den Namen der Datei, weil ich hier grad keinen Enlightenment hab). Zumindest ist das irgendwas mit Snapshot, und dahinter steht noch das Display, da du für mehrere Bildschirme auch mehrere Autostartsektionen hast. Und in dieser Datei stehen dann alle Autostartprogramme + Eigenschaften

4. Erweiterung:

Wenn du die unter 3. beschriebene Datei manuell editierst, und dann Deinen Enlightenment beendest, wirst du ganz schnell merken, daß die Einträge wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Deshalb mußt den Enlightenment erst beenden, wenn du manuell Deinen Autostart modifizieren willst.

----------

## MrSmith

Hallo,

Bei Version 0.16.7 war das noch so wie musv beschrieben hat.

Bei der 0.16.8 ist das viel einfacher.

Man legt einfach in ~/.16/ den Ordner Start an und legt da einfach ein script (z.B. run.sh) ab in dem man alle Programme auflistet die man starten will.

Gruß

MrSmith

Nachtrag:

Damit das funktioniert must man das scripting noch aktivieren, indem man in der Datei ~/.e16/e_config--0.0.cfg nach der Zeile misc.session.enable_script such und den Wert von 0 auf 1 setzt.

Gruß 

MrSmith

----------

## bytenirvana

I solved it with a script containing the programs to start called "sessionstart" (or whatever other name you want) in the e16 folder. And in the *snspshots file I added three lines to run this script everytime enlightenment starts.

NOTE: you have to edit the *snapshot file without enlightenment running (it rewrites it after logout)!

```
.e16/sessionstart:

#!/bin/bash

conky -x 900 -y 10 -u 3 -b &

.e16/e_config--0.0.snapshots:

(...)

NEW: sessionstart

NAME: sessionstart

CMD: /home/bytenirvana/.e16/sessionstart

(...)
```

//////EDIT: lol - ist ja hier das deutsche forum, hab' ich ganz übersehen. hehe.

----------

